

What is Nxt? - conductor
https://nextcoin.org/index.php/topic,104.0.html

======
hendzen
Seriously, if you want to laugh, take a look at some of the code [0] the NXT
devs have released. If you've ever written Java professionally, you will
immediately realize that the code was probably written by someone with very
little experience.

Please don't fill HN with this scammy pump-and-dump crap.

[0] -
[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=352286.0](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=352286.0)

~~~
conductor
I agree that the quality of the displayed code is poor (let's hope they will
refactor it before releasing in January) but I think the important thing in
Nxt is the concept. One of the innovations It does is solving the "51% attack
vector" of Bitcoin (and derivatives): you can not break the system by having
the 51% of mining power. But if I understand correctly you can break it by
having 51% of all coins.

~~~
RyanZAG
Looks like you can break it by changing your system clock too.

